# bobby flay's red and green chimichurri



## smoking shawn86 (Aug 17, 2011)

most of bobby flay food doesn't interest me but this one caught my I I'm looking forward to making this on my next day off here's the recipe
[h3]Green Chimichurri:[/h3]
1 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
1/2 cup fresh mint leaves
1/2 cup fresh oregano leaves
1/2 cup canola oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
8 cloves garlic
 
1 1/2 pounds skirt steak, cut crosswise into 3 pieces
 
[h3]Smokey Red Chimichurri:[/h3]
1 cup finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon pureed chipotle in adobo
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
 
Flat-leaf parsley leaves, for garnish


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, those sound great! How were they?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

They sound excellent!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have seen him make that dish any times so thanks for the recipe.


----------



## scooper (Dec 10, 2011)

I made those not too long ago.  The flavors were great!

It was, however, my first skirt steak grill.  I had the grill pretty hot.  Probably 500.  Took the skirt out of the marinade.  Grilled them to medium rare with a nice sear on both sides.  Let them rest.  Sliced them across the grain.  Yet it was tough.  It was Taco Night, and it got kinda messy pulling a slice of meat out with each bite.

Flavor-wise, it is a great recipe.  I just wish I knew what I did wrong with the skirt steak.  I froze the other piece, and am not sure what to do with it.  It may end up in a pot of chili.


----------

